# Best miticide



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 29, 2015)

Hey what are the best Miticides and pros cons if any of those, for dipping clones in before bringing them into your community?


----------



## umbra (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't know about best...forbid is effective. You read the MSDS...SNS 209 is another, mighty wash is another and of course pyrethrum foggers like total release. They are work sort of...I can not get rid of mine no matter what I do


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 29, 2015)

Have you tried predator mites?


----------



## umbra (Jun 29, 2015)

yes. while they can keep them in check, they don't eliminate them


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jun 30, 2015)

You have right ones i. Sure for your rooms climate?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 30, 2015)

IMO, all clones should be sequestered to make sure that they are not diseased or have pests.  But I do not believe that I would do anything pre-emptive to young clones.  Would you treat for all possible diseases or pests?  Why just mites?  

SNS 209 is a preventative and as mites are a problem for me here in the mountains and with the dogs, I use SNS 209 on my soil grows, but it is mixed with water and the plant is watered with it.  It is not a drench.  I do not use it until the cuts go into the vegging space.  SNS 209 is used as a preventative.  If you have a mite infestation, you would want to use SNS 217.

I don't think much of using predatory mites for spider mite control.


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2015)

@umbra have you tried Prey Mantis cocoons? Those suckers are pretty hungry when they come out.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 1, 2015)

Thank you THG.  That made lots of sense.  I seem to only worry about mites from clones.  I really need to get into seed grows.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 1, 2015)

Actually you need to learn to clone yourself and then you will KNOW the condition of the cuts.

However, you should also invest in some good seeds--get a strain that appeals to you rather than taking what they have to offer.  I like Leafly for information on different strains and their characteristics.  https://www.leafly.com/start-exploring

I just ordered a pack of Satori from Herbies.  Got a great price on some Exodus Cheese from Seedsman recently.  There are many good reliable seed banks out there and you can probably find a strain that is exactly what you want.


----------



## gottaloveplasma (Jul 1, 2015)

I am interested in cloning.   Next run is going to be likely mad scientist.  Feminized and about 5$ each.  9 in 3x3.  Is 3x3 large enough for mother tent and 12 clones to root?  Mother would have to be able to give me 12 cuts at a time.  Is there ways to train mothers to take up little space and produce more clones?


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 2, 2015)

gottaloveplasma said:


> I am interested in cloning.   Next run is going to be likely mad scientist.  Feminized and about 5$ each.  9 in 3x3.  Is 3x3 large enough for mother tent and 12 clones to root?  Mother would have to be able to give me 12 cuts at a time.  Is there ways to train mothers to take up little space and produce more clones?



yes take 13 clones and keep one back and keep the rotation going.


----------



## lyfespan (Jul 2, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Actually you need to learn to clone yourself and then you will KNOW the condition of the cuts.
> 
> However, you should also invest in some good seeds--get a strain that appeals to you rather than taking what they have to offer.  I like Leafly for information on different strains and their characteristics.  https://www.leafly.com/start-exploring
> 
> I just ordered a pack of Satori from Herbies.  Got a great price on some Exodus Cheese from Seedsman recently.  There are many good reliable seed banks out there and you can probably find a strain that is exactly what you want.



leafly is awesome we just got on there.


----------



## umbra (Jul 2, 2015)

pcduck said:


> @umbra have you tried Prey Mantis cocoons? Those suckers are pretty hungry when they come out.


 No I haven't. There were a bunch of baby praying mantis on my outdoor and I gathered up a handful and put them inside. But they didn't get rid of them.


----------

